# Psilocybin mushrooms



## James_80 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi everyone. I realise that psychedelics are the reason that some of you may have developed dp. In my case it wasn't. Pure anxiety and depression and (possibly) trauma that I'm not even consciously aware of. I have always had a strong interest in psychedelics and read about them a lot and feel a calling to try them out responsibly but, obviously with being prone to dp, I am cautious about this. It would have to be done in a therapeutic environment for me to feel as confident as possible that I could pull through with maximum benefit and minimum risk. My dp has been there for as long as I can remember although sometimes it almost completely goes and stays like that for years. My feeling about dp now is that it isn't something that I am scared of anymore and is more of an annoyance and a hindrance to living life to the full. The main issue for me is being stuck in depression a lot of the time and stuck in a rut. I feel lost and directionless to be honest in my life. I can use the well known techniques to reduce my feelings but I never ever get to that sweet spot of actually enjoying life and not feeling like some sort of failure. This is where my interest in psychedelics, especially mushrooms, come in. They are meant to be effective for people stuck in treatment resistant depression and can help deal with trauma and general anxieties about life. I feel a strong calling to try them. I have heard of people using them and it cleared their dp up. I have also heard horror stories too. What are people's feelings on them?


----------



## deokillua (Mar 29, 2019)

I used magic mushrooms to hopefully cure me of my depression and anxiety. A lot of people fussed how shrooms could do that. But guess what, I did not get cured of depression and anxiety, but I also got dpdr now.
It is a risk to use shrooms in treating psychological conditions. There is no assurance they will.
Was it all bad? No. Shrooms have also helped me in discovering a few things about myself. When I was on high I felt emotionally invulnerable, unusually confident. But these effects are as temporary as the high the shrooms can induce. At the end of the day, you have to learn these things the hard way to make then permanent.
I am more on the side of no in using shrooms because the risk is greater than the positive effects, I say this with all seriousness. But if you still want to proceed, do with caution and knowledge.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

I went down this path a while back. Am tempted to revisit it at some point. It has had amazing effects with depression and PTSD and I really hope therapy gets legalised soon. I did it alone at home and the experience was pretty amazing, but it also makes you pretty sick before you trip. My last experience had me feeling very sick and I stood over the toilet to vomit. Before I knew it I woke up later on the floor, I had fainted before I could vomit (weirdly this is how my DP started).

Take a lot of caution and trip with someone you trust if you can. Ideally a therapist, there are some underground but I couldn't find any as they are understandably hard to find. Good luck and let us know how it goes if you go ahead with it


----------



## James_80 (Feb 27, 2016)

How did your dp start? Was it through taking mushrooms?

I hope it's legalised too if it's true that it has helped so many out of depression and ptsd. They are doing trials on it at the moment. I put myself on the list but I doubt I will get selected as its first come first served. Hundreds have applied. Here is the link to the trials:

https://www.kcl.ac.uk/ioppn/depts/pm/research/cfad/psilocybin-trials

In the meantime I'm continuing with trying out the Wim Hof breathing method and cold showers. Positive results so far. With a bit of luck I won't need to try anything else.


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

I've never done any drugs more potent than weed. But I still have to weigh in here. To my understanding, if you are experiencing existential issues--feeling directionless, etc.--I'm not sure how shrooms will help with that type of problem. The experience people have on them I'm told can be enjoyable, but it is just that, an experience. Like going to an amusement park, it can be a thrilling trip, but I don't see how it will give you any direction in life or offer many benefits extending beyond the experience itself. I could be wrong, of course, but if it were me, I'd probably not risk it. Seems like the potential negative probably far outweigh the positives.


----------



## deokillua (Mar 29, 2019)

Chip1021 said:


> I've never done any drugs more potent than weed. But I still have to weigh in here. To my understanding, if you are experiencing existential issues--feeling directionless, etc.--I'm not sure how shrooms will help with that type of problem. The experience people have on them I'm told can be enjoyable, but it is just that, an experience. Like going to an amusement park, it can be a thrilling trip, but I don't see how it will give you any direction in life or offer many benefits extending beyond the experience itself. I could be wrong, of course, but if it were me, I'd probably not risk it. Seems like the potential negative probably far outweigh the positives.


I totally agree. I had dpdr from using shrooms. I wanted to be happy that's why I used shrooms. But I didn't and just had dpdr. For me the use of psychedelics is just the imagination that there is a shortcut. There's not.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm a believer of the 2nd law of thermodynamics. That is the law of entropy, which states that things tend to disorder. In other words, why would you ingest a psychoactive drug which is akin to throwing your mind into the air, and expect it to land in better order

than when you tossed it? I don't know where you get your information "(mushrooms) are meant to be effective for people stuck in treatment resistant depression". Really? Well, the world needs more psychonauts. Take a big dose and report to Erowid.com.

They are keeping score.


----------



## deokillua (Mar 29, 2019)

forestx5 said:


> I'm a believer of the 2nd law of thermodynamics. That is the law of entropy, which states that things tend to disorder. In other words, why would you ingest a psychoactive drug which is akin to throwing your mind into the air, and expect it to land in better order
> than when you tossed it? I don't know where you get your information "(mushrooms)
> 
> are meant to be effective for people stuck in treatment resistant depression". Really? Well, the world needs more psychonauts. Take a big dose and report to Erowid.com.​
> They are keeping score.​


I hoped there was a like button. I believed what they said shrooms could cure depression, google searches seemed to agree. Now im on this forums talking about dpdr.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Another thing that shows big promise is ecstasy therapy. Unfortunately we dont know how big the risks are with these type of things though. We can say with confidence that anti depressants generally help but they aren't without their risks (suicidal thoughts, erectile disfunction, weight gain). But we also know the risk:reward ratio is pretty high. The problem is we don't know who is going to have a horror story with these drugs and what predisposes people to react badly.

I think in Holland there are even ecstasy clinics but I am not sure about this. As there are clinics in Europe for ibogaine. I wouldn't ever recommend any of these to anyone though. Do a lot of your own research and consider the risks. To me if I had to put money on it, ecstasy seems safer. Professor David Nutt (uk government advisor for drug safety) famously was fired for saying ecstasy was safer than horse riding. He wasn't advocating the use of drugs, just objectively stating the risks compared to something we consider relatively safe. The harm with ecstasy usually comes from drinking too much water and people over hydrate and die. Again it has other risks like psychosis. Were these people already at risk? Are there larger risks if we already have a dissociative disorder? Maybe. Science is scarce unfortunately but I may well try ecstasy therapy one day... purely out of desperation as nothing conventional really helps


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

According to the US National Institute of Health, ECT is a highly effective treatment for treatment resistant depression. A group of 38 patients with treatment resistant depression received at least

6 sessions of ECT. Half had their depressive episodes end. 65% reported significant improvement. I didn't see any studies where the NIH reported

"shrooms" to be an effective treatment for depression. One has to consider the source when evaluating claims made by unnamed sources.

For example: "especially mushrooms...... They are meant to be effective for people stuck in treatment resistant depression"


----------



## James_80 (Feb 27, 2016)

forestx5 said:


> According to the US National Institute of Health, ECT is a highly effective treatment for treatment resistant depression. A group of 38 patients with treatment resistant depression received at least
> 
> 6 sessions of ECT. Half had their depressive episodes end. 65% reported significant improvement. I didn't see any studies where the NIH reported
> 
> ...


OK, you can replace the word "meant" with "might". Might be effective for treatment resistant depression.

Kings College London are currently running trials on psilocybin. There is lot of information on the history of psilocybin use on that page: https://www.kcl.ac.uk/ioppn/depts/pm/research/cfad/psilocybin-trials

Two further studies are referred to in this article that psilocybin "demonstrated immediate and marked reductions in their levels of anxiety and depression": https://www.independent.co.uk/voices/psychedelic-drugs-lsd-magic-mushrooms-new-study-psychiatry-mental-illness-terminal-cancer-patients-a7449331.html


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

From one of the above studies: "feelings of isolation, depression and anxiety commonly associated with a diagnosis of terminal illness."

I'm not satisfied the above patients can be considered as treatment resistant depression. If I were diagnosed with terminal illness,

I would quite naturally be depressed about it. I think that is significantly different than being mentally ill with major depression.


----------



## James_80 (Feb 27, 2016)

forestx5 said:


> From one of the above studies: "feelings of isolation, depression and anxiety commonly associated with a diagnosis of terminal illness."
> 
> I'm not satisfied the above patients can be considered as treatment resistant depression. If I were diagnosed with terminal illness,
> 
> I would quite naturally be depressed about it. I think that is significantly different than being mentally ill with major depression.


That is a good point actually. It really gets on my nerves when I see lazy diagnoses of depression given for things like that, when depression, as you know, is a separate illness entirely. Nevertheless, I am hoping psilocybin proves useful for cases of depression that are caused or influenced by trauma. I think there are cases of depression caused primarily by physical factors such as inflammation in which case I am guessing psilocybin would not be an effective long term solution.


----------



## Glidarn (Dec 9, 2016)

Hey. I have tryed taking "Psilocybe Cubensis" with dp, i took 2.5g. My friend took same amount, he had a more visual experience, not sure if the dp is making you trip less or if my shrooms were abit less potent or if hes more easily affected by it. I have taken another simillar mushroom before dp and then everything moved around smaller bigger, nice emotions etc etc. This time i barely had anything visual, slight change and a big thought process going on, i felt some weird sensations in my body aswell, was nice for a change. But this dosage did nothing for me sadly. With a bigger dose maybe it would, or could make it worse, unsure! Its a risk, think about the pros and cons before doing it, alot of people like to tell you not to take them. But waiting it out, meditation, eating healthy etc dosent seem to do much for many of us. Think alot about it and do what you think is the best thing for you to do..

I have also tryed drinking while having dp, dosent help me anything, it helps me to stop care about it, i can more easily fake that im happy but i get no emotions or anything. I have smoked weed aswell, just makes me think way more than normal. I have tryed benzos aswell, they make me care less about everything. I have also tryed "Laughing gas", not sure if thats what its calld, didnt do anything, felt like i got deeper into dp after doing that, sooner i realized it was a dissociative drug, im so smart.. I kinda did it out of frustration because im so sick of it, so i took the chanse. Wouldnt recommend any of theese exept maybe mushrooms. Im not sure how its going to affect you in highier doses, LSD is also intresting and ofc DMT but DMT feels quite risky to do..

I think Mushrooms, MDMA, LSD, DMT could possibly flip the switch somehow, but theres for sure a high risk to it, thats why i havent tryed them.

Not sure if you got anything out of my ramble here but think alot about it, read up, try everything you can before doing any drugs and after that, if nothing helps and it feels right, possibly try something in safe and prepared settings! Goodluck, hopefully we can go back to being normal before we die, would be nice..


----------



## Jackk11 (May 9, 2018)

Personally, I’ve always been terrified of psychedelics. Part of this is because I was out with myself friends one night smoking a shit ton of bud while my friends also took shrooms. Long story short my one buddy, who had done it a few times before, got severely dehydrated and had a seizure and fell right into my arms. It was terrifying. I guess moral is stay hydrated and be in A comfortable environment with people you can trust if you’re to take psychedelics.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

The brain is so complicated and sensitive. The blood brain barrier is designed to protect brain function by forbidding entry to foreign things. Psychedelics and THC can get in, imitating neurotransmitters and creating distorted or false sensory perceptions and emotions.

Its all fun and games, until your brain decides it must attempt to adapt and tune into these fake and distorted sensory perceptions. In doing so, it discards the old normal. Is it possible to use psilocybin to tune into a new normal ? Maybe. But it sounds like a real crap shoot to me. Psychological experiences can activate genes

or switch them off. I have a theory about those who report having panic attack, and then having their dp/dr begin a day or two later. It's a story I've heard fairly often on this forum. Say you have a traumatic experience on a psychoactive drug. Your system responds by switching off

a gene, and its function. If you switch a gene off, it stops producing the proteins that support that given function. Your system now has a limited existing supply

of those proteins to continue the function.....for a day or two. Then, you have exhausted the remaining proteins and the function ceases. You are now in your new reality absent that function.

I got this idea from an Incident in my past. A good friend's apartment exploded in a gas leak. He was burned very badly. I saw him and he looked good and was positive about recovery.

I had been playing racquetball with a neurologist and told him about my friend. He asked what % he was burned. I said 85%. He said "he won't make it.". But, I just saw him and

he looked great. Well, he says....the skin is an organ. You burn that much and you can live on your reserves for a few days. Then, you dive down and out. Which, my friend, sadly, did.

I'll just add this about the genome. Huge sums of cash are donated to Cancer research, kidney foundation, this illness and that disease. That funding stream has to change. It has to be redirected to

genetic research. The genome is everything. It governs the processes by which we live day to day.Genetic research can provide all the answers. It is now providing the answers that oncology and other sciences were never going to figure out for themselves.

But, people are funny when it comes to money. It is not going to be easy to redirect the funding from the diseases, to the underlying causes of those diseases.


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

At this point, other than some herbs or supplements (which probably don't do anything at all). I'm not putting any more "medicine" in my body, or performing any more corporal interventions unless/until I find at least some evidence of what is actually wrong, if anything with my brain, and that the intervention in question has been demonstrated to help ameliorate the issue in question.


----------



## James_80 (Feb 27, 2016)

An explanation of the process and outcomes of psilocybin sessions:






This is why I am so attracted to the idea of trying it.


----------



## KimSavage (Mar 22, 2019)

I'm of the opinion it is very risky and there chance to stuck like this...till the day you will die. On other hand all these drugs have some ilusive potential to help us. Personally I think about cannabinoids. Want to try wild weed without THC but with some amount of cannabinol (not CBD) and see what happens. No risk only experiment.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Why CBN? Had a quick search but couldn't find much of what it does, other than is a partial agonist of CB1 and CB2 like THC but weaker. Apparently THC degrades to CBNA in ultraviolet light so you could technically grind skunk and leave it in the sun for a while (no idea how long or how effective that would be though).

CBD has helped me relax and sleep a bit better, which aren't bad things. Unfortunately hasn't really helped the DP yet... but may in the long run


----------



## KimSavage (Mar 22, 2019)

Broken said:


> Why CBN? Had a quick search but couldn't find much of what it does, other than is a partial agonist of CB1 and CB2 like THC but weaker. Apparently THC degrades to CBNA in ultraviolet light so you could technically grind skunk and leave it in the sun for a while (no idea how long or how effective that would be though).
> 
> CBD has helped me relax and sleep a bit better, which aren't bad things. Unfortunately hasn't really helped the DP yet... but may in the long run


CBN is because I haven't got a chance to get pure CBD. But wild weed is everywhere. and it contains more than 100 others phytocannabinoids. WHat if some of them can work?


----------



## James_80 (Feb 27, 2016)

KimSavage said:


> I'm of the opinion it is very risky and there chance to stuck like this...till the day you will die. On other hand all these drugs have some ilusive potential to help us. Personally I think about cannabinoids. Want to try wild weed without THC but with some amount of cannabinol (not CBD) and see what happens. No risk only experiment.


I think it becomes risky if you take it irresponsibly - like taking some at a festival or a party with other drugs added to the mix. From what I understand, if you take it in a controlled, relaxed setting with a therapist or close friend, it can be a beautiful experience and you have the chance to face deep traumas and connect to life again.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

KimSavage said:


> CBN is because I haven't got a chance to get pure CBD. But wild weed is everywhere. and it contains more than 100 others phytocannabinoids. WHat if some of them can work?


Everywhere in your country maybe lol it isn't here, otherwise I wouldn't be on the internet







wild weed is most likely safer if it is wild. Skunk is man made really, and very strong with a dangerous ratio of THC;CBD that can really damage young minds. It is why I am pro legalisation because people take it anyway and it really is powerful stuff that is mostly what drug dealers sell nowadays


----------



## KimSavage (Mar 22, 2019)

Broken said:


> Everywhere in your country maybe lol it isn't here, otherwise I wouldn't be on the internet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The weed which I'm talking of, doesnt't contain THC


----------



## James_80 (Feb 27, 2016)

"Magic mushrooms could replace antidepressants within five years" :

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/health/magic-mushroom-depression-psychedelic-drug-mental-health-antidepressant-big-pharma-imperial-lsd-dmt-a8929796.html


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

James_80 said:


> "Magic mushrooms could replace antidepressants within five years" :
> 
> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/health/magic-mushroom-depression-psychedelic-drug-mental-health-antidepressant-big-pharma-imperial-lsd-dmt-a8929796.html


"COULD" replace?????"

Just like prescribed heroin replaced morphine in the earlier twentieth century...

Tread carefully is all I can say..


----------



## James_80 (Feb 27, 2016)

eddy1886 said:


> "COULD" replace?????"
> 
> Just like prescribed heroin replaced morphine in the earlier twentieth century...
> 
> Tread carefully is all I can say..


Will do. Slight media news exaggeration going on here obviously but I'm still very interested in the research. I think there is potential for treating sufferers of dp more than any other condition.


----------



## James_80 (Feb 27, 2016)

"If you ask people who are taking SSRIs chronically, they often say 'I feel blunted'," Dr Carhart-Harris told The Independant, meaning both negative and positive emotions are suppressed.

"With psilocybin therapy, they say the opposite, they talk about an emotional release, a reconnection, and this key emotional centre being more response."

This is what makes me think it could help DP sufferers.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

I think personally until they can find really whats going on inside the brain chemically with each of us as individuals we wont get to a point where DP can be treated with a one size fits all solution...

Again the lack of research and awareness is still huge with this condition...

We are all dealing with something that up until 20 or 30 years ago was literally unheard of in mainstream society...As a result the research as regards this condition is in its infancy..

I dont underestimate modern science and quite possibly someone out there has the solution to this condition hidden away...But unfortunately it might just remain hidden until there is a big enough market for someone to make a huge profit from it...

Gotta love capitalism....Profit before People!!!!!

One major gift I received from DP was to learn to see the world for what it actually is....I neither look through pessimistic eyes nor optimistic eyes anymore...I look through realistic eyes...This is an excellent way to deal with anxiety btw...


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

My DPD I would say is in fact complex PTSD, that has gotten to the point that it is so severe that it limits my ability to function on every level. I think that during my weed induced panic attack (and marijuana is considered by some to be a psychedelic) it somehow unlocked a window in my mind that made me remember a repressed memory (these do exist despite the denial of some).

This caused a MASSIVE adrenaline dump and furthered the panic attack and almost made my mind double down in a way and repress the memory again. It is a very blurry experience but I also remember consciously trying to lock that memory away and denying its existence rather believing I had gone mad than it be true. Which is in fact kind of what happened from there.

As I say my diagnosis to me really is CPTSD and I think that involves processing and remembering the trauma fully. There are plenty of anecdotal stories of people taking mushrooms and remembering and healing traumas. The issue is when people take mushrooms for fun and get the worst thing about themselves revealed to them. Mushrooms aren't for fun, they are a very powerful tool that unfortunately we still don't fully understand, but seem to heal trauma quite well

I tried microdosing recently to no effect, whether they oxidised or something I dont know but I got no benefits. It is for that reason I have ordered some and have decided to trip to process this trauma. I realise people will try and dissuade me from doing this but I have fully made up my mind. This is NOT a recommendation for others to do this. I have read a lot of studies and anecdotal evidence (good and bad) and have decided that this could be what I need. I have tried every medication under the sun and as James said above, they just numb me (the last thing I need with DP).

I know the trauma I have to face and know that it is true. Still I feel numb and dead to the context as if they didn't happen or I just don't care or love myself enough to give a crap. At this point I really have exhausted all options and this may well be my last attempt to get somewhere with this. I have felt like that multiple times though and keep pushing on so never say never. But I really need to face head on these deep dark memories from my childhood, and have an emotional release from it. It will be probably 2-3 weeks before I can do this but will post an update when I plan to do it


----------



## James_80 (Feb 27, 2016)

Broken said:


> My DPD I would say is in fact complex PTSD, that has gotten to the point that it is so severe that it limits my ability to function on every level. I think that during my weed induced panic attack (and marijuana is considered by some to be a psychedelic) it somehow unlocked a window in my mind that made me remember a repressed memory (these do exist despite the denial of some).
> 
> This caused a MASSIVE adrenaline dump and furthered the panic attack and almost made my mind double down in a way and repress the memory again. It is a very blurry experience but I also remember consciously trying to lock that memory away and denying its existence rather believing I had gone mad than it be true. Which is in fact kind of what happened from there.
> 
> ...


Good luck mate. How many mushrooms will you be taking? If I take them, it will be a small dose at first. I really only want to do this with a therapist present in the room with me though to be honest. Maybe I could try finding a therapist somewhere who is willing to sit through it with me. They would probably need to have experience with mushrooms themselves too so they don't freak out when I freak out.

I've experienced repressed childhood memories coming up when smoking weed. I can't remember exactly what they were but it felt really uncomfortable so I managed to distract myself from it. Weed didn't give me dp though. Life did and SSRIs did too.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Thats a good plan, start small and get used to them. If I could afford the £2k to do the therapy at London that is what I would do. Are you in the uk? But I can no way afford that right now. I will take 30g fresh shrooms probably, just set up a grow kit today.

There are secret therapists who do this, but I have no way of finding them, or affording it atm.

Yeh I have had repressed memories come up once on weed in a panic attack. You say SSRI's did this, it is most probably the trauma that you experienced when you were young. The subconcsious expends a lot of effort keeping those things hidden through a learnt loop of thought. The time you remember them coming up on weed may not be the first time you repressed them, and when they come up again you consciously suppress them. This then becomes an subconscious pattern that goes on. Like a guard always at a door in your mind, constantly getting your conscious attention to circumnavigate it. This is ALWAYS switched on, as the mind has learnt what happens when you open that door

Unfortunately for you and me, I think we have to go through that door and fully face those fears. It is going to be utterly awful for me. But I know it is what has to be done to overcome DPD. I wish this was a chemical imbalance or vitamin deficiency, but it's not what is causing this for me, and many others here yet to face it


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Okay as someone who never considered this as something i'd touch in a million years, I've just flipped side.

I understand everyones point, I think they are all valid. Hear me out.

I can't say a lot right now, but I was asked to be on a trail of Psilocybin, this is a very exclusive and small study. My physiatrists (private) colleague is involved in a research team leading this in the UK.

We Skype and it was all going normal, till this was brought up, I was in shock, but we've tried 4 ADs this year and we agreed that it seems I have treatment resistant depression, YAY. 30 Meds total or something stupid. Not all for DP, don't worry.

Instantly had concerns:

1. It's a dissociative medication

2. I don't want a trip

3. How is the doses split up?

Replies:

1. Yes - (not worried, this is mainly to do with dose)

2. No tripping involved

3. Doses are micro, twice a day, takes 6-8 weeks to feel anything (so really micro! done some reading)

What I've learnt since this conversation

1. Unlike Antidepressants and such-forth, the plan appears to reset the brain and is showing that in patients who respond it does that, read the articles below, many talk of this reset being like PRE state of mental illness.

2. Dosages is what they are homing in on, Harvard (below) did a study where they used a small trip and could elevate depression for a month to three months, this has also been done in England too, but now they have found daily micro doses has staying power, no tripping, little side effects.

3. fMRIs are showing rebalancing, mentioned in below articles, it is not even a debate at this stage that it can stop PTSD symptoms in the medical world it's finding out the dosage and how to use this information. Studying Mushrooms for PTSD and Depression has been getting serious now for around 10 years and seems it's coming.

5. Dissociative qualities of this medication does not appear to be a concern, many on Reddit say full doses makes them the opposite, which clinically is paradoxic but paradoxic in medicine is not abnormal. (quick example, Cortisol blockers increase my Cortisol). I do not however dismiss this can also cause DP, but we already have it.

6. Micro dosing twice a day with no effects for 6-8 weeks is many times weaker than what everyone who thinks they are 'micro dosing'. This is gradual. Shouldn't feel a thing in a week never mind a day.

6. Patients don't need long term treatment from what I've read for MMD. They use it till they feel good. fMRI's show ONE trip has long term changes in the brain. HENCE WHY, DO NOT DO THIS BY YOURSELF, ONE BIG DOSE COULD GO THE OTHER WAY AND HAS DONE FOR MANY PEOPLE.

Since, I've randomly googled it a lot, as well as reading trials, I've looked up anecdotes here and mainly Reddit, most are full out tripping, looking to have fun, I've found an overwhelming amount of cure stories of MMD and a few of DP. These get backed up by people it happened to but dismissed by everyone who either took way too much and were tripping (remember no tripping what so ever is the dose) or never tried it.

I have to admit, I never even clicked Mushroom posts here really, self medicating is a dangerous thing, which I standby, till we understand the doses and trails! But from all the reading on cured PTSD patients and how my physiatrists talked about this, this is gonna be a big deal.

How did I get offered this?

After knowing my physiatrist for over a year, she diagnosed me of having HPA dysfunction;

This was concluded from loads of medication trials, my symptoms of Anxiety, Depression, Anhedonia, Blank, Dissociated etc and now my Endocrinology is proving her diagnoses which is weird (Cushings Syndrome), because as you know mental health often has very light paper trial but mine is now showing Cortisol to be five times over. My physiatrist agrees that endocrinology is a factor, but will not cure my mental health, gonna have to tackle both.

IF i'm accepted, I'm rolling the dice. (Better not get the test drug which is usually escitalopram, although having been on it this year, I doubt they'd try it!).

Can we see what studies there is on the HPA axis? (often mentioned in DP trials).

I've got one study on HPA, looks at substance abuse and relates it to MMD. It also explains how it works if you want to get technical.

https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/14737175.2016.1220834

Harvard:

http://sitn.hms.harvard.edu/flash/2015/worth-the-trip-psychedelics-as-an-emerging-tool-for-psychotherapy/

Few links showing this is happening in England:

https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/jun/10/magic-mushrooms-treatment-depression-aztecs-psilocybin-mental-health-medicine

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-41608984


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Let us all know how you get on....Your alot braver than me...


----------



## James_80 (Feb 27, 2016)

WreckingHotelRooms said:


> Okay as someone who never considered this as something i'd touch in a million years, I've just flipped side.
> 
> I understand everyones point, I think they are all valid. Hear me out.
> 
> ...


Good luck! I was screened for a psilocybin trial earlier this year but wasn't suitable - they have super strict criteria. I would like to try micro dosing if there is solid evidence to show it helps dp and depression long term.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks Eddy,

Will either be allowed on the trial and do a regular update and failing that once the report is published get that for us.

I don't know how I am suitable, i've Cushings Syndrome apparently (St.Mary's [Redacted] think so), tests all point that way, so I shouldn't really hit the criteria? but my p doc knows all this and she knows who runs this trial, so you never know...

It's not only killing depression but nailing PTSD James, which is incredible, i'll get the evidence. DP people aren't getting trialed, i'd be going as a "treatment resistant depression" patient, anything else I find along the way for DP will be outside of the trial and for us


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Very Interesting, also in that I am on my 3rd day of microdosing once again. I tried recently but decided to trip and get a "reboot" lol it didnt work, but did no harm either NOT that I recommend that. I was at a very low point and at that point felt I had nothing to lose.

I wouldn't be too scared about this, microdosing in my experience and from what I have read is pretty safe. And awesome. I only got good benefits except a little increased anxiety one day but that could also just be connecting to emotions... it doesnt feel better than numbness for sure but perhaps through it is the way out I feel.

If you think about all the antidepressants you have taken and read the side effects though there will be lots and scary ones. And there are definite overdose limits. You would have to take pounds of magic mushrooms to overdose. Again I dont recommend tripping, but the fact it is well tolerated by the body is a good sign.

I am taking 0.1g a day of golden teacher mushrooms atm, with a teaspoon of lions mane powder as well as eating a lot of oyster mushrooms that are high in ergothioneine which strangely we dont produce in our body but have a receptor specifically for. Mushrooms in general have a great ability to heal and I am getting a lot more in my diet recently.

Last time my microdose personal trial failed as I got impatient despite good signs and wanted to trip to reboot. It will be slow and I suspect that it will aid neurogenesis as well as rewire and bring back to life the social networks of the brain that depend on serotonin. This is my hypothesis but I suspect it could reactivate brain regions related to DP and make you more social, positive, creative, and connected (things you definitely feel on a trip but again, I dont suggest taking that risk).

I also had the very positive sign of a mild trip giving me a full few minutes of feeling repersonalised. It was a small medium trip I would say and I just listened to music but I felt relaxed and aware and embodied. Positive emotionally. I could hear better. I now have enough to microdose for a good number of weeks. I am going to cycle and take 0.1g on Mon, Weds and Fri with gaps... I will update if there is any significant improvement.

And good luck to you! Don't fear microdosing, there are horror stories about tripping but I genuinely am yet to find any negatives from microdosing other than people say it made my anxiety slightly worse so I stopped


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Yah, i'm not scared at all, i feel i've nothing to loose, I know things can always get worse than you imagine though.

Thing is if you are feeling doses as i've said, it's suppose to 6-8 weeks to feel a thing, so it's a lot smaller, many times than you are taking, for all we know it's 0.0001 (we don't), just reminder that it won't be like your version..

Yeah? I don't want to comment on doses TBH, don't want to play doctor.

That's interesting, do you know which Mushroom these trials are from? they all don't say because they don't want to give the strain out, TBH, i stopped googling, just waiting, what will be will be. Thing I read is there is 245 strains of Psilocybin, probably no one from trial and like 8 people on the team or less know what it is for security.

Do you think you could try a low low dose, so low that you don't feel anything for 2 months.. let it build? I get that's hard to do as for 8 weeks you've no idea, but my idea would be to cut 0.1g into 0.03? and taking daily it until you feel it and if it's before 6 weeks, cutting lower again, you get what i mean?

"I also had the very positive sign of a mild trip giving me a full few minutes of feeling repersonalised." - That's amazing

Sorry i'm tired skipped over some stuff maybe? but i did take it in.

Hoping you a great few weeks man, oh and no i'm not scared of micro dosing, i'm just not gonna do it myself.....at this point lol. I think this will be available a lot sooner even if I don't get on the trial as it's in the later stages, I know from emails I was forwarded, can't comment, but can say that is my opinion.

I don't even think this is a secret, I just think it's not confirmed so no story to tell, as this will be front page news when it happens 100%.

Can't wait man, god speed!


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

You based in the uk or USA? This sounds very promising either way, what University is this study based?

Have to say I feel quite good today, positive and relaxed. Almost happy, and today I didnt even take any psilocybin mushrooms. I did take Lions Mane mushrooms and it was a different batch from Paul Stamets company (a big mushroom expert). I felt a real kick from this lions mane sample, it supposedly promotes neurogenesis, which I have no doubt is the aim of microdosing the other shrooms. I take lions mane every day and shrooms every other day with weekends off.

I will feed back to this thread, or start my own if things really get somewhere. Look into lions mane by 'host defence'. If you are in the USA postage is much less, I just paid £15 to have mine delivered to the uK!

On a side note I put tryptophan powder in my coffee each morning as well as the lions mane and magic mushrooms. The tryptophan particularly seems to have made a difference. Anyway, I will be back with progress soon hopefully!


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

I live in Northern Ireland but use [Redacted] for all my health care and all private now, no more messing.

Sounds great man! Look forward to hearing more.

I will look into the person who leads the trial, I have the persons name in an email.

It's hard to say a lot of this, as I don't want to put words in their mouths, be liable, etc.

You the way face to face you don't ask what you would in writing? as you read in-between lines and use facial expressions? it was that kinda thing.

From words in documents and the conversation, reading between the lines, it's a private trial that is going to be used by the NHS...oh and from research NHS have known and wanted this for 10 years, they now just want the OK stamp. The idea is this trial is going to lead that it appears to me.

I dosed Lions mane by a few manufactures and never got anything from it, I read a lot of okay things but not many reports of life changing stuff, I don't think it's bad, I just think compared to Psilcoybin it's a lot weaker and more a supplement than Psiloybin's medication potential, yano? anyway, i'm basically saying, i'm doing nothing, just waiting to find out if I get on first, till then i'm not messing with anything, as my p doc is really good.. I need to listen to her.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

https://uk.funzing.com/funz/healing-potential-of-magic-mushrooms-bristol-18524

http://www.bristol.ac.uk/biology/research/plant/pathology/mushroom/

if anyone wants to go through the links i've given feel free, but especially the first one on the HPA axis is a serious read, not an article. I tried to quote from it, but needs to be read in full context.

These however are short and sweet for those who just want to see this is real.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

okay, so I got accepted so far! She thinks I qualify, I am getting sent forms outlining this trial in January. If I am allowed to post I will, but I have to be careful.

The kicker is, I don't live in Bristol and it would be 8x i'd have to fly back and forth within 2 months, I was thinking cheapest way to do this is rent a room for two months for £600 (cheapest I could find) then add flights, £700, plus a buses, airport runs. Say £800. If I didn't already have medical debt, this wouldn't be an issue.

Link that i thought was nice..


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/microdosing/comments/ds5eap

Statments stack:

https://thethirdwave.co/microdosing-psilocybin-mushrooms-stamets-stack/

Statment is an expert on this. His stack is;

Psilocybin = 1-10mg
Lion's Mane = 50 - 200 mg (mushroom supplement) 
Niacin = 100 - 200 mg (supplement)

The thing that really stuck me today, was Statment's dosage of 10mg is spot on after talking about the trial, three doses are tried, this is around the middle actually of the trial.

10mg = 0.01g. A trip is somewhere around 2g (200x!), this was described by someone as comparing a waterfall to a shower.

That's my update, if my maths are wrong, tell me, i'm still learning and it's 6am...


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

WreckingHotelRooms said:


> okay, so I got accepted so far! She thinks I qualify, I am getting sent forms outlining this trial in January. If I am allowed to post I will, but I have to be careful.
> 
> The kicker is, I don't live in Bristol and it would be 8x i'd have to fly back and forth within 2 months, I was thinking cheapest way to do this is rent a room for two months for £600 (cheapest I could find) then add flights, £700, plus a buses, airport runs. Say £800. If I didn't already have medical debt, this wouldn't be an issue.
> 
> ...


Money is a big obstacle for most people with bad mental health issues....As a result proper treatement and care is exclusively for the rich and famous...


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/health/magic-mushroom-depression-psilocybin-trials-kcl-mental-health-addiction-a9251451.html?utm_source=reddit.com

"The largest controlled study of psilocybin - the psychoactive ingredient in magic mushrooms - has found the compound safe for human consumption, bringing researchers one step closer to developing a psilocybin-based treatment for depression.

Volunteers who received doses of the psychedelic compound experienced no serious adverse effects in phase one clinical trials at Kings College [Redacted] (KCL)."

- So that's the Imperial College, Kings College, Bristol and others right now in the UK, they must be getting funding, seems the NHS is beyond just interested.. it's coming to the UK and it actually seems like a race right now to get it in.

*Remember they extract the psychoactive ingredient, the amount is tiny 10mg and 25mg stated and this is not tripping balls on mushrooms. *

This is also amazing "Research by the company behind the trial, Compass Pathways, into using psilocybin as a treatment for depression has been fast-tracked in the US, receiving special "breakthrough therapy" status from the Food and Drug Administration."

This literally happened this month


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

This is awesome. The only thing I think (and could still be wrong) is the doses they say of 10mg to 25mg are measured in psilocybin and people also reported visual effects. Also the sessions last 6hrs, approximately the length of a trip. So these are trip sessions which would be approx 2g (10mg) to 4g (25mg) dried mushrooms.

As you say these arent tripping balls does but still definitely tripping doses where visuals and opening of the heart/emotional connection is felt.. perhaps even reconnection to suppressed memories which has been reported on mushrooms.

I have currently been microdosing for 2 weeks now with lions mane. I feel different, but no impact yet on dpdr. There just seems to be at time like I can FEEL my face more and I feel more relaxed. Its subtle but still results at 2 weeks are good. 6 weeks is where I judge this is worth it longer term.

The only thing that worries me with the scientist approach is there don't seem to be any microdose studies and I have read great reviews and it does really lower the risks associated. I've tried tripping too and it seemed great at the time and even felt repersonalised in one trip, but for me did nothing long term. For some reason, Paul Stamets reports that neurogenesis happens more strongly at lower doses than higher doses, perhaps because flooding the receptors blunts this effect (for whatever reason)


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

It seems the idea behind it is to go for "sessions" to lead to remission rather than actually taking it long term?

Did people report lasting visual effects? that's my worry. I can handle it for 6 hours even if it was insane lol

I actually honestly with your comment and re reading this, only got that, they are slightly in an altered state... interesting, I was caught up with what I was told, hmmm, good the trail report comes soon... but the doses are the same mentioned...so it must not be 'micro dosing' rather say 'low dosing it', with 'sessions' that last X period then stop when you no longer need it.

What's your lions mane dose? I found that hell of expensive.

Yes I totally agree, I thought we were learning about micro dosing, not mild tripping, hmmmm. Also I get why it's so confusing now. Most go off that Paul Stamets, which is what I want to do, (know you know this, just keeping this thread open for others to read)

Psilocybin = 1-10mg

Lion's Mane = 50 - 200 mg
Niacin = 100 - 200 mg

Which is 10mg but NOT pure psychoactive ingredient, so in reality many many times smaller. So no tripping and many many stories of beating depression long term with it, but as i've said in many different ways, these are using 10-25mg PURE so many times higher than micro dosing... weird, thought we'd be researching the lowest effective dose that you could prescribe as an AD almost...

HMMM..


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Yeh it is sessions much like MDMD sessions with therapy that just really is a magic pill for some people with serious PTSD that nothing else would touch.

No lasting visual effects, thats the thing the study still says it is 100% safe as no negative effects lasted. BUT we do know HPPD does happen to people and they dont mention it... does that happen when the dose is too high? I think that is such a tiny risk anyway, but for me even that risk is eliminated with microdosing.

Yeh defo low to medium doses but they are still trip amounts. Weird thing with shrooms though is that you dont always get the visuals. I had a lowish dose once and got AMAZING visuals and openness and laughter it was great. Another time I took 3x that amount and got nothing from it. So strange.

Lions mane half a level teaspoon, brand is Host defence which is the most expensive but I have tried many brands and that is the best. I really FEEL it after more than any other.

Sorry you are wrong about Stamets. I have heard him say it multiple places it is 0.1g 4x a week. The 1-10mg is in fact the psilocybin amount. But 0.1g is still a microdose, anything under half a gram is considered a micro dose.

Yeh I find it strange that they are straight into researching trip doses but hey ho, it also shows the most dramatic immediate effect. And they do rule out bipolar and schizophrenia so I assume the risks are low outside those groups but I still imagine they exist


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Broken said:


> Yeh it is sessions much like MDMD sessions with therapy that just really is a magic pill for some people with serious PTSD that nothing else would touch.
> 
> No lasting visual effects, thats the thing the study still says it is 100% safe as no negative effects lasted. BUT we do know HPPD does happen to people and they dont mention it... does that happen when the dose is too high? I think that is such a tiny risk anyway, but for me even that risk is eliminated with microdosing.
> 
> ...


See I don't know if HPPD is a small risk if you've already experienced it..

Hmm weird, didn't know that they were inconstant..hmmm, same batch?

Lions Mane so roughly how much a month is that? if you don't mind..

Haha, this mushroom thing has me out of my depth, that's why it's good to discuss.

Oh 1-10mg is the psilocybin amount.. MY BAD.

I don't get or I am missing something. Is his version mini trips too? I mean they are trialling 10-25mg.. he is saying 1-10mg..

Would 0.05g 4x a week stop this being a trip amount? what's the kinda threshold I wonder?

or maybe I've got to accept that it's 0.1g 4x a week in the evening, before bed, can you sleep on mushrooms?


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

They were different batches so I wonder if they lost potency. Don't know what happened but also I didnt make a tea which is great to draw out the psilocybin and get a quick peek rather than slow and drawn out (I ate them whole).

I have no idea but it's a level teaspoon. Perhaps 2g so I think I could get a couple of months out of my 100g host defense tub. Enough time to tell anyway..

Yeh it's good to learn man but important to get these doses right

Often in these trials they are referring to psilocybin in mg. You would need over half a gram of mushrooms to get any trip. 10mg of psilocybin would make you trip. Which would be about 2g of mushrooms dried (app 2% is psilocybin).

Not before bed IMO it is stimulating. Also I am taking 0.05g everyday now with good effect (and better for neurogenesis I believe). We are in the dark here with doses but I do believe Stamets and Fadiman suggest too high a dose. There is no scientific study on it yet. I am happy with my protocol though


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Broken said:


> They were different batches so I wonder if they lost potency. Don't know what happened but also I didnt make a tea which is great to draw out the psilocybin and get a quick peek rather than slow and drawn out (I ate them whole).
> 
> I have no idea but it's a level teaspoon. Perhaps 2g so I think I could get a couple of months out of my 100g host defense tub. Enough time to tell anyway..
> 
> ...


Yeah it's 100% a must. Hence why i think I might have to get my head in the game after reading this report and decide, is it these 6 hour trip sessions or micro dosing.

ATM as stated, I want a dose very much like you are taking. 0.05g, do you feel sober though 100%? like, could you be 5 days on, 2 off, at 0.05 and go to work, or no?


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Yeah 100% sober no effects. Its creeping up on me it feels atm. Better focus, emotions, sleep and feel emobodied/relaxed. That all sounds amazing but it's so minimal atm it could be placebo, but it has just been 2 weeks!

I work whilst on this, but my DP effects me so much that I work from home anyway and always struggle socialising.

It feels like this is taking effect though, I can feel something happening in my head lol and the one definite impact that it has had is I can feel my face more which sounds very strange and it is. But it is that feeling of becoming more attuned to what is going on.

My dose is so low it really is for the neurogenesis effects, but day to day I couldn't really tell you if I have had it or not. It is going to be the 1 to 2 month mark where I will be able to tell you if this has done anything or not.

But right now my gut is saying this is doing something positive and these effects arent placebo and will improve. I'm taking as I say psilocybin and lions mane. Also hemp leaf and green tea which supposedly increase neurogenesis. Half a glass of red wine a night for the same reason. And hemp seed oil which has a perfect balance of omega 3,6 and 9 so if I am growing new brain cells/connections i have the main building blocks.


----------



## James_80 (Feb 27, 2016)

WreckingHotelRooms said:


> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/health/magic-mushroom-depression-psilocybin-trials-kcl-mental-health-addiction-a9251451.html?utm_source=reddit.com
> 
> "The largest controlled study of psilocybin - the psychoactive ingredient in magic mushrooms - has found the compound safe for human consumption, bringing researchers one step closer to developing a psilocybin-based treatment for depression.
> Volunteers who received doses of the psychedelic compound experienced no serious adverse effects in phase one clinical trials at Kings College London (KCL)."
> ...


I was hoping to get on the KCL trials but wasn't accepted because of strict criteria. Really glad to see phase one trials showed no adverse effects.


----------



## James_80 (Feb 27, 2016)

Broken said:


> Yeah 100% sober no effects. Its creeping up on me it feels atm. Better focus, emotions, sleep and feel emobodied/relaxed. That all sounds amazing but it's so minimal atm it could be placebo, but it has just been 2 weeks!
> 
> I work whilst on this, but my DP effects me so much that I work from home anyway and always struggle socialising.
> 
> ...


Good luck with all this. I've recently started working in mental health and was talking to a colleague of mine about the psilocybin trials and how we were both intrigued about microdosing. If it works, then it seems like a much gentler way to go about things. I have massive anxiety issues and the thought of a 25mg trip made me a bit s**t scared. Especially when I was being screened for the KCL trial and was facing up to the possibility for real. A microdose option doesn't really bother me in the same way - it's more about getting hold of the stuff and the cost and having to take it every day.
Apart from that, I think I would rather try microdosing instead of facing the possible terror of a high dose psilocybin experience, even if it would eventually heal trauma. Treating anxiety is best done bit by bit. Graded exposure. Saying all that though, if the results were in from these trials that a large dose is best for healing deep trauma, depression and anxiety then of course I would go for it. And I would be terrified. But obviously nice and chilled on the other side.

I think neurogenesis is a good thing to aim for. You mentioned it a few times there. I can't really afford to buy supplements and things at the moment so I've been aiming for neurogenesis by jogging and working out a lot, meditating and eating fresh food. I hoped changing jobs would help me too. It's a big stress on me at the moment as I have a caseload of people I am supporting, which I'm not used to. I was used to being stuck in front of a computer in the office, which I figured was slowly turning my brain to mush. Perhaps this will also turn my brain to mush. Hopefully not though.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Yeh neurogenesis is the way forward I think to heal ptsd and depression and I think DPD has a lot of overlap with both. Microdosing has brought up anxiety for a lot, but I also think the way out is through. Tripping will be like a baptism of fire but I have done it and had no effects.

I am at the 3 week mark now and the effects are subtle day on day... it's hard to gauge but I still feel something is happening. I am now sleeping better and feeling more relaxed yet energised in the day.

I take 0.05g a day and a level teaspoon of lions mane mycelium. I take green tea and hemp tea loose leaf together throughout the day as they are good for neurogenesis. As well as chamomile at night (has apigenin which also increases neurogenesis). Having half a glass of red also has reversatol which again grows new neurons. The main thing is the lions mane and psilocybin though. Exercise is the next thing to get in my lifestyle. Very important, I'm genuinely excited as to what the next month holds for me though!


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

I just got word Dublin is now doing trials, there is new trials opening all the time it seems, this also means I can do it professionally as although 120 miles away it's £20 on the train...

Very interested Broken to see how you feel in around the 8 week mark.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

WreckingHotelRooms said:


> I just got word Dublin is now doing trials, there is new trials opening all the time it seems, this also means I can do it professionally as although 120 miles away it's £20 on the train...
> 
> Very interested Broken to see how you feel in around the 8 week mark.


Have ya got a weblink?


----------



## curiousmind (Oct 31, 2019)

eddy1886 said:


> Have ya got a weblink?


The Safety and Efficacy of Psilocybin in Participants With Treatment Resistant Depression [link]

Last updated on December 2019


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

eddy1886 said:


> Have ya got a weblink?


No, now what's happening is I am transferred from Bristol to Dublin, just emailed them back there now.

I was waiting on 16 page document outlining it, but now i've changed to Dublin they have to go through the questions again, however it is Bristol funding it and it's definitely not a secret. I could get you the contacts. It's in the paper and such forth lately.

I believe from Google this is it

03097&radius=10&place=Dublin]https://www.centerwatch.com/clinical-trials/listings/225628/treatment-resistant-depression-safety-efficacy-psilocybin-participants/?&geo_lat=53.3498053&geo_lng=-6.[Redacted]03097&radius=10&place=Dublin

EDIT: Million dollar question, if this helps PTSD/cure whatever, can it unlock tools to get over DP? anyone found anything? I've read the odd reddit post, but can't find many mentioning DP and Mushrooms in the same post.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Do you know of they have any other trials elsewhere? Bristol is a bit difficult for me but London wouldnt be a million miles


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

P.s I am now taking 0.05g Monday, Wednesday and Friday. I feel the effects subtly with that dose and take Lions Mane everyday. I take Reishi in the evenings now to help me sleep, unsure if that helps but is one that take times supposedly.

On a side note I started therapy again today and am also meditating on a daily basis. I aim to get jogging daily and a cold shower after.... also have green tea loose leaf with hemp leaf loose throughout the day. I am hoping these will boost neurogenesis and get me on the road to recovery


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Broken said:


> Do you know of they have any other trials elsewhere? Bristol is a bit difficult for me but [Redacted] wouldnt be a million miles


Ones I know of from reading are; Kings College [Redacted], Imperial College [Redacted], Bristol, Dublin... there must be one in Newcastle because it's very good at medication, but more focuses on body... i wouldn't be surprised if Bristol, [Redacted] and Dublin is all they need, got a huge range right there. Problem is, i think I learnt that [Redacted] were doing trials from papers, might be too late, but you never know..?



Broken said:


> P.s I am now taking 0.05g Monday, Wednesday and Friday. I feel the effects subtly with that dose and take Lions Mane everyday. I take Reishi in the evenings now to help me sleep, unsure if that helps but is one that take times supposedly.
> 
> On a side note I started therapy again today and am also meditating on a daily basis. I aim to get jogging daily and a cold shower after.... also have green tea loose leaf with hemp leaf loose throughout the day. I am hoping these will boost neurogenesis and get me on the road to recovery


You are really going for it, good work, putting the effort in!

0.05 is something I wanna try, Dublin are being more picky than Bristol, yet Bristol fund it.. who knows just got that bad feeling this time..had to answer loads of questions in an email, first one, have you ever taken any drugs? .... Bristol did ask this, I was honest but she wasn't bothered and said I passed at the end of the call.. i'll find out in the next few days as they are Skyping me if I pass the emails..


----------



## curiousmind (Oct 31, 2019)

Broken said:


> I am hoping these will boost neurogenesis and get me on the road to recovery


I am curious to see how you get along with this. There hasn't been any legitimate indication that neuronal damage is to be behind this disorder, but I have suspected this before as well and I think I know where you are coming from. Trauma, stress and drug use are common precipitants of DPDR, while concurrently all those things have been reported to cause neuronal damage either in the form of excitotoxicity, more general neurotoxicity or cell apoptosis... or you may have the idea that you have damaged neurons because of the reported alterations in brain patterns (both white matter and grey matter) in DPDR patients. But a change in neuronal patterns (as observed in the scans) does not translate directly to neuronal death; it's unlikely that patients with DPD have a "damaged" brain, but rather-as in the case of almost all psychopathologies-a "malfunctioning" one. Well, at least that is the current scientific consensus.

In this study [link] 3 patients with traumatic brain injury (damage to the brain; loss of brain cells) got DPDR onset following their injury and reportedly recovered from DPDR in 6 weeks to 4 months respectively. The study concluded that "in the current state of information we consider depersonalization with the experience of being in a dream or being dead as a heuristic reaction to brain damage." So a.) the authors suggest that the DPDR itself is a reaction to the brain injury, and not a direct symptom of the damaged brain and b.) in seeing that people with literal brain damage recovered from DPDR in a relatively short period of time, it would be reasonable to think that patients with primary DPDR do not have a damaged brain. If this disorder is truly held accountable to damaged brain cells we would be all able to fully recover in a relatively short time (maybe up to 4 months such as those who suffer from brain injury).

I do think though that perhaps there may be benefits with micro-dosing psilocybin for the reason that it has been reported that psilocybin can profoundly affect structural and functional brain plasticity [link]. So, I think plasticity is where the benefits will be coming from rather than the neurogenesis. I have heard recovery stories in which very potent psychedelics (ayahuasca) were utilised. But again, it is likely that these substances allowed for a rewiring of some sort; the user somehow processed a trauma or the psychedelics somehow allowed patients to see the root of their stress and anxiety, as opposed to these chemicals promoting neurogenesis.


"Our clinical trial also used fMRI to investigate the neural signature of psilocybin in depressed individuals. We found that psilocybin may effectively 'reset' the activity of key brain circuits known to play a role in depression. There may also be a link between peak experience and the post treatment increase in connectivity between certain brain regions." [link] <-- still a sense of speculation at this point though.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

I've read a good bit, a lot are backing NHS idea, i've no source right now, but a lot are talking about a sweet spot of 6-8 hours with no visuals have shown changes rather than mini regular... must find a source better than reddit though.

Yeah, I believe the reset of these sessions from the outside seem to be half the experience, which is why you have 2 psychologists in the room, as it won't always be nice.

As for brain injury, there is a top reddit post of a woman with a TBI who got words back and better than before, which is odd.

Wow there is? sorry can't click links atm, i'll wake up and read!

My kind of thinking is, it lets you have space from the disorder, giving your brain a chance to kick in? just a thought.

I think your last statement is why they push this to a 6-8 experience rather than Micro, as then I hear a lot of the reset word being used, i don't believe it's a go to for DP, but i am starting to believe in Anhedonia and Depression symptoms disappearing as I read them daily now on Reddit/r/Microdosing. Some have had depression 20 years.. This defiantly is a strong approach in the doses i've been told, but for a reason, to rewire.

Thanks for the links, nice to have you involved. Either way, i've my mind set, can't live with depression much longer.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

It is hard to define this disorder and its causes so neurogenesis is just at the end of a long list of other theories from me. I have thought of this theory a long time ago but tried nothing as potent as psilocybin and lions mane at producing that effect.

In a weird way I feel its subtle effects, at the moment it does nothing major to perception. But minor improvements day on day could fix something. I see plasticity and neurogenesis as the same thing, neurogenesis covers repairing damaged cells and making new connections. Plasticity is just neurogenesis. New pathways being formed. This has to be combined with another activity for me so socialising and meditation I think could repair those damaged areas.

I am hoping that combined with meditation that some of the neurogenesis will be in areas of the brain beneficial to DP as well. Such as anterior cingulate, medial prefrontal cortex and insular cortex/hippocampus/amygdala. There is a lot of overlap with DP and meditation in neurobiology. I have tried meditation before but I think part of the DP state is lack of neurogenesis and relax and repair, and more of tension and burn out. And I dont have the time to meditate for 10 hours a day for weeks on end to get the benefit.


----------



## James_80 (Feb 27, 2016)

Broken said:


> It is hard to define this disorder and its causes so neurogenesis is just at the end of a long list of other theories from me. I have thought of this theory a long time ago but tried nothing as potent as psilocybin and lions mane at producing that effect.
> 
> In a weird way I feel its subtle effects, at the moment it does nothing major to perception. But minor improvements day on day could fix something. I see plasticity and neurogenesis as the same thing, neurogenesis covers repairing damaged cells and making new connections. Plasticity is just neurogenesis. New pathways being formed. This has to be combined with another activity for me so socialising and meditation I think could repair those damaged areas.
> 
> I am hoping that combined with meditation that some of the neurogenesis will be in areas of the brain beneficial to DP as well. Such as anterior cingulate, medial prefrontal cortex and insular cortex/hippocampus/amygdala. There is a lot of overlap with DP and meditation in neurobiology. I have tried meditation before but I think part of the DP state is lack of neurogenesis and relax and repair, and more of tension and burn out. And I dont have the time to meditate for 10 hours a day for weeks on end to get the benefit.


You've done so much research on this man. I don't really have much of a clue how all the different brain regions work in relation to mental health. That's getting too much into hard science for me to deal with. Really hope you're getting some good effects from all the stuff you're curently trying out. I gave up meditating btw. I do it for a while and feel like it is helping and then realise that it is actually making me depressed and more depersonalised. I think the reason is probably because I did too much too soon. I did 20 minutes in the evening and then 20 minutes when I woke up the next day and felt badly detached for a few days after that and horribly depressed. So I'm giving it a rest for a while and then starting very slowly with it again. Maybe 5 minutes a day and building up from there. Apart from that I'm doing well with lots of exercise (especially jogging), abstaining from alcohol and keeping occupied with a new job.

Did anyone see the recent documentary on Gail Porter? It's worth a watch as she mentions suffering from dissocation/unreality at points in her illness. I wondered when I was watching it if she would beneift from psilocybin. In a case like hers when she has been ill for a long long time and not really responded to treatment, I think it could be worth a shot.


----------



## curiousmind (Oct 31, 2019)

Broken said:


> I see plasticity and neurogenesis as the same thing


No. "Whereas synaptic *plasticity* is achieved through enhancing communication at the synaptic site between existing neurons, *neurogenesis* refers to the birth and proliferation of new neurons in the brain." [link]



Broken said:


> This has to be combined with another activity for me so socialising and meditation I think could repair those damaged areas.


There are no "damaged areas" in DP. There are alterations in white matter and grey matter but this does not mean those brain areas are damaged.

The brain is not that simple. A malfunction in human behaviour is unfortunately not as simply explained as to say that cells have been damaged. This is why the most current research into DP conducted by the likes of Anthony David and Mauricio Sierra propose a very complex model, namely the fronto-limbic model in DPDR which describes an over-activate region in the prefrontal cortex, specifically the rVLPC which inhibits other structures such as the Angular Gyrus [link] as well as the insula(!). So in DP, there are very likely no damaged cells, it's just the brain is not in homeostasis per se, there is an overactive region inhibiting an under-active region. But even this model is inadequate, because the over-activation of the rVLPC is likely to only be held accountable for emotional numbing and not other dissociative elements. Many patients who respond to inhibitory rTMS treatment to the rVLPC will usually report a decrease in symptoms of emotional numbing but not dissociation. The research unit has observed this already, and for that reason there has been a trial conducted recently in France which is looking at the effects of stimulatory rTMS to the Angular Gyrus [link], and I speculate that the outcome will be that patients will experience an improvement in the embodiment of emotional experience and other dissociative symptoms but not emotional numbing. I talk about this in more detail in my other post. Mayer-Gross on this forum talks about this model a lot as well because it is the most recent and legitimate model currently. He also speculates that there are likely two (or more) regions that have to be targeted with rTMS to treat this condition.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

James_80 said:


> You've done so much research on this man. I don't really have much of a clue how all the different brain regions work in relation to mental health. That's getting too much into hard science for me to deal with. Really hope you're getting some good effects from all the stuff you're curently trying out. I gave up meditating btw. I do it for a while and feel like it is helping and then realise that it is actually making me depressed and more depersonalised. I think the reason is probably because I did too much too soon. I did 20 minutes in the evening and then 20 minutes when I woke up the next day and felt badly detached for a few days after that and horribly depressed. So I'm giving it a rest for a while and then starting very slowly with it again. Maybe 5 minutes a day and building up from there. Apart from that I'm doing well with lots of exercise (especially jogging), abstaining from alcohol and keeping occupied with a new job.
> 
> Did anyone see the recent documentary on Gail Porter? It's worth a watch as she mentions suffering from dissocation/unreality at points in her illness. I wondered when I was watching it if she would beneift from psilocybin. In a case like hers when she has been ill for a long long time and not really responded to treatment, I think it could be worth a shot.


Cheers man. Yeh I am hoping that psilocybin will reactivate and increase the link to those emotional parts of myself. I am going to take this for quite a while now so hoping after another month there will be something to report. It is a drip by drip thing though I expect so dont expect to wake up cured tomorrow



curiousmind said:


> No. "Whereas synaptic *plasticity* is achieved through enhancing communication at the synaptic site between existing neurons, *neurogenesis* refers to the birth and proliferation of new neurons in the brain." [link]
> 
> There are no "damaged areas" in DP. There are alterations in white matter and grey matter but this does not mean those brain areas are damaged.
> 
> The brain is not that simple. A malfunction in human behaviour is unfortunately not as simply explained as to say that cells have been damaged. This is why the most current research into DP conducted by the likes of Anthony David and Mauricio Sierra propose a very complex model, namely the fronto-limbic model in DPDR which describes an over-activate region in the prefrontal cortex, specifically the rVLPC which inhibits other structures such as the Angular Gyrus [link] as well as the insula(!). So in DP, there are very likely no damaged cells, it's just the brain is not in homeostasis per se, there is an overactive region inhibiting an under-active region. But even this model is inadequate, because the over-activation of the rVLPC is likely to only be held accountable for emotional numbing and not other dissociative elements. Many patients who respond to inhibitory rTMS treatment to the rVLPC will usually report a decrease in symptoms of emotional numbing but not dissociation. The research unit has observed this already, and for that reason there has been a trial conducted recently in France which is looking at the effects of stimulatory rTMS to the Angular Gyrus [link], and I speculate that the outcome will be that patients will experience an improvement in the embodiment of emotional experience and other dissociative symptoms but not emotional numbing. I talk about this in more detail in my other post. Mayer-Gross on this forum talks about this model a lot as well because it is the most recent and legitimate model currently. He also speculates that there are likely two (or more) regions that have to be targeted with rTMS to treat this condition.


I see ok so synaptic plasticity is technically what I am looking for. Although I would say that I have heard neurogenesis been referred to not just as new neurons but also the growth of existing ones via forming new/more dendrites thus more connections, so the words are still pretty interchangeable to me.

The reason for psilocybin is that it could potentially strengthen emotional parts of the brain via being a serotonin agonist as well as promoting neurogenesis.

We don't know that there are no damaged parts in depersonalization disorder. I like the fronto-limbic model from Sierra as it makes good sense, and suspect that is formed through childhood as a defense mechanism in abuse of all kinds. I'm not arguing there are damaged parts but as you said underactive and overactive regions.

I suspect in my panic attack (and this is nearly my hypothesis for me) that there was excitotoxity from drugs and oxygen overload perhaps causing some brain cells to die and cutting connections. Just a theory but I went from occassional DP to chronic overnight. So that weakness was brought on pretty dramatically.

It could have been the straw that broke the camels back as well, and like clapping your hands setting off an avalanche, it was just what pushed my mind over the edge. But for now I like the idea of this and am hoping it will perhaps bridge some gaps in my mind, both emotionally as well as repressed memories that I know for a fact in myself there are more to be rediscovered


----------



## curiousmind (Oct 31, 2019)

Broken said:


> We don't know that there are no damaged parts in depersonalization disorder.


We also don't know the contrary.

Researchers have observed alterations in brain regions, this is for certain. To say that the brain is damaged... we do not have evidence and is therefore unfounded as of now. By saying that the brain is damaged, one is implying that something that existed before is now lost. But this is not the case with DPDR. It can be observed on fMRI scans that in patients who report recovery, their brain readjust back into its normal state (this can happen with or without medication) [link]. The overactive rVLPC and underactive Insula are amenable to treatment, as the linked study discusses. So the brain is changed, not damaged.

It's like when you apply too much pressure on a ping pong ball. Lets assume that the affected region to which the pressure was applied curves/dents inwards. Is it damaged? Or did it just undergo a structural change? Either way, you can't play with it, or at least it is much harder to play ping pong with that ball now, because it hardly fulfils its function in that structural state. However, there is a huge difference when it comes to treating that ping pong ball, and luckily in the case that the ball is dented and not crippled into pieces, this situation is very amenable. If you apply the remedy of boiling the ping pong ball in hot water at the appropriate temperature[link], the ping pong ball will return to its normal shape. And so this is the kind of model (fronto-limbic model) that is proposed by Sierra and David. The relationship between brain regions has changed, lets say the brain is "dented", but it is not torn into pieces.

The red flag in making the damaged-brain-claim is that the claim in itself is virtually a symptom of DPDR. Almost everyone on this forum thinks that they have a damaged brain, especially those who started experiencing symptoms following a negative drug experience. It's especially interesting from a phenomelogical standpoint, that the self is recognising that it is damaged, whether rightly or wrongly claimed. It seems to be the recurring and perennial worry of DPDR sufferers that they have damaged their brain, and from a psychological point of view this is noted by professionals such as Elaine Hunter as a sort of fiddling with ones imagination, an ideation: "something is terribly wrong, I do not know what it is, therefore I must be damaged", its all speculative worry. Sure, the claim has a sort of logic, but it is still unfounded. Anxiety is most often reasonable, but unfounded worry... just like saying: "there is a scab on my wrist, I do not know what it is, it must be some horrible condition, what if its cancer"-as a hypochondriac/GAD person would say. That scab may very well be cancer, but the person starts to worry that it is without any confirmation.

Why do I emphasise the difference between brain change and brain damage? Because literally everything changes the brain. It has been observed that *artists have different brains than non-artists* [link], drinking alcohol for long bouts will change the brain and so on... We also know that your behaviours will shape your brain, plenty of studies out there on how excessive pornography use, for example, will change brain circuitry. We cannot separate the brain from our behaviour and thinking patterns. We are one organism, our brain and our body is inherently linked. Behaviour and thinking patterns all change the brain, and I speculate for this reason that curing most mental illnesses is a matter of changing thought/patterns and behaviour, not by fixing a "damage". The idea that the brain in DPDR is damaged is totally unfounded, yet seems plausible and can be logically induced, which makes it a very tricky thought to let go of.


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

This is interesting. It reminds me of something I have heard in meditation classes. They were explaining that new research had found that "the brain could rewire itself", implying that this meant we were not stuck with the same brain for life but that we could somehow improve it. But without rewiring, we know already that our minds evolve, the simplest example is that we can learn new things, new ways of being, and we knew we could do this long before we knew the brain could rewire itself. Whether it is done through "rewiring" or through reinforcing different paths maybe doesn't matter so much.

The other thing is that when we hear about neurogenesis, we tend to imagine improved abilities. But more neural paths doesn't necessarily mean a better brain. During adolescence we go through that "pruning" stage, where lots of connections are destroyed so as to be more efficient, which seems to mean that less connections is sometimes preferable. Plus, I have never heard of the direct consequences of neurogenesis. Could it cause something bad like hppd? Or increase negative thoughts or something like that. I think dpdr is something very specific, and I suppose it it far fetched to imagine that we could solve it just by increasing the general number of connections. For all we know, dpdr might be caused by a too high number of connections somewhere. Or am I missing something?


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

curiousmind said:


> We also don't know the contrary.
> 
> Researchers have observed alterations in brain regions, this is for certain. To say that the brain is damaged... we do not have evidence and is therefore unfounded as of now. By saying that the brain is damaged, one is implying that something that existed before is now lost. But this is not the case with DPDR. It can be observed on fMRI scans that in patients who report recovery, their brain readjust back into its normal state (this can happen with or without medication) [link]. The overactive rVLPC and underactive Insula are amenable to treatment, as the linked study discusses. So the brain is changed, not damaged.
> 
> ...


Really interesting stuff great to have you in this thread.

Yeh the insula seems pivotal to DPD, it is the most consistent brain region across all the studies I have read. Which is why I am advocating mindfulness meditation, but specifically focusing on the body and internal sensations as well as the breath. (I am all ears to other activities that would increase insular cortex activity)

My hypothesis if that increased neurogenesis from the psilocybin and lions mane will accelerate the effects from meditation.

I am hoping this conscious focusing on internal sensations will be a top down way of perhaps reversing or at least alleviating the symptoms of DP. The breath seems pretty in sync with emotions to me, anxiety can cause rapid breathing and a panic attack, focusing your attention can cause you to hold your breath, depression is more associated with sighing, more relaxed deep breathing is more involved with happiness or contentment, and anger seems involved with shouting a lot like you just want to scream all the air out of your lungs. There are a few theories why breath meditation helps some people with mental health issues but perhaps that is part of the reason why becoming more aware of the breath helps, as you also process emotions more...


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

A small update but nothing major, just to keep people informed that are interested. About at the 6 week mark now and will be honest at this stage am disappointed. Thought I would have felt more change by now but nothing has really happened. I have however been trying to do breath meditation daily in the hope that this will activate the insula more and perhaps increase neurogenesis and connectivity of this region. Its a flimsy hypothesis but worth a shot

I will also say that I take Lions mane daily still and now take 0.1g dried magic mushrooms on Mon, Wed and Fri with the weekend off. I have lots of shrooms left so this will be a long old trial, perhaps 3-6 months, so if this can do anything it certainly should have done by then. I am still hopeful, but as I say, not a hell of a lot to report unfortunately. I did try to trip on approx 1g the other week but didnt get much affect most probably due to tolerance being built up...

I will come back to this thread in another month or when/if there is something to report. I have ordered chamomile and hemp leaf tea to have daily which could aid the neurogenesis so... early days but will be back after that and more meditation and hopefully some more jogging over the next week as well


----------



## elodie (Mar 7, 2020)

Anglais
Salut à tous

Je m'appelle Élodie,je réside en Belgique,juste pour vous faire part de mon expérience en Afrique plus précisément au Cameroun ou je me suis fait initier a l'iboga par une maman qui initie au bwiti avec des PYGMÉES qui sont a l'origine du bwiti,de l'iboga depuis la nuit des temps 
Mon but etais de me faire initier car en espagne et en france plus précisément en bretagne j'avais été déçus par leur initiations,n'étais pas comme j'avais lu et comme on me le racontais.
Dans le site psycho actif j'avais lu un témoignage de 2017 ou un homme avait été soigné de sa dépendance grâce a IBOGA et a une maman au Cameroun 
Alors j'ai commencé mes recherches,j'ai eu beaucoup de déception jusqu'à tombé sur elle.
Elle a des cheuveux blancs et travail avec des vieux pygmées 
Ce qui m'a le plus frappé c'est leur gentillesse et leur accueille.
L'initiation c'est déroulé pendant 03 jours et j'ai bien pu voyager
J'ai d'abord vu mon esprits emprisonnés avec différentes peintures et j'ai pu voir differents monde et univers
Aussi j'étais avec mon frère qui était esclaves des opiaces et qui après l'initiation a mis deux semaines pour redevenir indépendant et qui se bat à travers le monde maintenant pour aider ceux qui souffrent de dépendances comme il a souffert 
Juste pour vous dire que d'après les nombreux témoignages lus sur internet et ceux qui doutent de guérisons,sachez que rien n'est impossible dans ce bas monde et qu'il ya des endroits ou ils existent des gens au coeurs pure

Hi all

My name is Élodie, I live in Belgium, just to share with you my experience in Africa, more precisely in Cameroon where I was introduced to iboga by a mother who initiates bwiti with PYGMESES who are at origin of bwiti, iboga since the dawn of time
My goal was to get initiated because in Spain and France more precisely in Brittany I had been disappointed by their initiations, was not as I had read and as I was told.
In the psycho active site I read a testimony from 2017 where a man had been treated for his addiction thanks to IBOGA and a mother in Cameroon
So I started my research, I had a lot of disappointment until I came across it.
She has white hair and works with old pygmies
What struck me most was their kindness and welcoming.
The initiation took place for 03 days and I was able to travel
I first saw my spirits imprisoned with different paintings and I could see different worlds and universes
So I was with my brother who was opiate slaves and who after initiation took two weeks to become independent and who is fighting around the world now to help those who suffer from addictions as he suffered
Just to tell you that according to the many testimonies read on the internet and those who doubt cures, know that nothing is impossible in this world and that there are places where there are people with pure hearts


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Player 2 has entered the game


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Good luck! I stopped this but have started again last week so will try and update again. Fingers crossed I can stick to it. The changes will be subtle and slow unfortunately so lets hope I can stick to it this time!!


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

I had two small doses of truffles (15g) and it has lifted me out of suicidal depression and flipped everything to a positive, my vision is better, my mood is not depressed as it once was, still flat but for me Lyrica fixes that, i've made new friends, mixed a song that got noticed, a lot has happened in just two weeks.

This trip was light, lasted two hours of peak, gave me time to think, i ended up writing a lot, slight visuals but this was no 'acid trip', by that i mean I was able to be around my family without anything but eyes giving it away, by that i'm just explaining this was a relaxing experience not a psychedelic one... lets make that real clear. It's called stage 2. There is 4 stages, also this wasn't mushrooms, it was truffles, i honestly don't know the difference... ask Broken or someone... Oh and the brick in my head is gone! thank god


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Such good news dude glad you have found something that gives relief. I remember my first trip and it really had an impact, I was convinved it was the answer. Will probably get back to it. I pushed myself to try for a 'level 4' to completely "fix myself" lol.

I would say stick to what you are doing, just mild trips. Although the stage 4 ones can be life changing they can also go wrong, so I would say keep it chilled if it works. And try to leave a 2 week gap if possible at least so you dont build up tolerance.

The other thing is each trip is different. Mine were, so dont expect the same thing each time.


----------



## James_80 (Feb 27, 2016)

Always good to see this topic pop up


----------



## James_80 (Feb 27, 2016)

WreckingHotelRooms said:


> I had two small doses of truffles (15g) and it has lifted me out of suicidal depression and flipped everything to a positive, my vision is better, my mood is not depressed as it once was, still flat but for me Lyrica fixes that, i've made new friends, mixed a song that got noticed, a lot has happened in just two weeks.
> 
> This trip was light, lasted two hours of peak, gave me time to think, i ended up writing a lot, slight visuals but this was no 'acid trip', by that i mean I was able to be around my family without anything but eyes giving it away, by that i'm just explaining this was a relaxing experience not a psychedelic one... lets make that real clear. It's called stage 2. There is 4 stages, also this wasn't mushrooms, it was truffles, i honestly don't know the difference... ask Broken or someone... Oh and the brick in my head is gone! thank god


Brilliant. Glad you had a positive experience. Perhaps having a mild trip is the ideal way to have a tangible positive effect whilst minimising risk of having a bad trip.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Thought I would add that I am joining a clinical trial for mushrooms. With Corona this may be a while off but I will update if I get on it (hoping before the end of the year)


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Update: stop, start, stop, start. I am back again. My new routine is 0.2g dried cubensis mushroom, Mon, Wed, Fri and weekend off. I think this is the best balance to keep at bay tolerance and maintain the effect. There is also an afterglow effect the next day with this dose

'Wreckinghotelrooms' had good effect from tripping, as have I in a previous trip... I am going to stick to this for a while and see what happens. Not holding my breath


----------

